# Can't decide?



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like he is trying to explain how his head got caught in the impeller


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nah, he stood too close to the chute.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just goes to show you how good those impeller kits are !!!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont get it..
I have seen that guy around in internet memes, but I have no idea who he is..
if there is a joke here somewhere, could someone explain it please? 

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

He's somebody to somebody but I just see him once in a while when I'm surfing channels. He's usually trying to sound impressive spouting how it's very possible aliens have been here. I can't take him too seriously with that hair.
Giorgio A. Tsoukalos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if you ask me he looks stoned out of his cerebral cortex..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> I dont get it..
> I have seen that guy around in internet memes, but I have no idea who he is..
> if there is a joke here somewhere, could someone explain it please?
> 
> Scot


On the TV shows about ancient aliens, he's a frequent contributor, and is known to say "Now I'm not saying it was aliens. But...<wink, smile>...Aliens." 

So the joke is wordplay: Aliens <--> Ariens.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

First time I've laid eyes on this guy.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Dude


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> On the TV shows about ancient aliens, he's a frequent contributor, and is known to say "Now I'm not saying it was aliens. But...<wink, smile>...Aliens."
> 
> So the joke is wordplay: Aliens <--> Ariens.


thanks for the explanation, as I too was scratching my head on that one!


----------

